# Red squirrel



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Not great photo's as the squirrel was high up in the tree and the light was not great,but it's nice to be in a part of the country that still has Red Squirrels.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

*WOW*

That would have made my day :thumbup:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

JennyClifford said:


> *WOW*
> 
> That would have made my day :thumbup:


Mine to you, are lucky to have red squirrels:thumbup1:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

JennyClifford said:


> *WOW*
> 
> That would have made my day :thumbup:





suewhite said:


> Mine to you, are lucky to have red squirrels:thumbup1:


& mine to


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

When you see them often,you tend to forget how rare they are.

I will try and get better pictures the next time.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

JennyClifford said:


> *WOW*
> 
> That would have made my day :thumbup:


This :thumbup1: :biggrin: :thumbup1:

How fantastic


----------

